# 7 Month Old Mini Dachshund: How Much Exercise?



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi all, we've had our Miniature Dachshund, Darwin, two weeks now and he has settled in brilliantly. The only thing we're not exactly certain about is the amount of exercise he should be having for his age and breed. We walk our Staffy cross Rottweiler three times a day (9am, 12:30pm, and 5pm) on lead for half an hour at a time (I believe we cover 1.7 miles each walk). How many of these walks can Darwin join us on? We'd hate to cause him any damage, but he has a _lot_ of energy! I've tried Googling it, but cannot find a concrete answer.

Thank you!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

there are so many theories on this, There is the '5 minute rule' 5 minutes exercise for every month of life - some people think this is total daily exercise per day, others that it's per walk, others that it's only on lead (enforced) walking - I reckon go by what you feel is right, if he looks /acts tired stop.

Hopefully another Dachshund owner will be along soon to share their experiences.


----------



## finleyjon (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you. We started him off on one walk, which didn't tire him out at all, so after a few days we've bumped it up to two. He still has a lot of energy and could easily do another at tea time!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think you can take him for as many walks as you like and a mile and a half is not very far really. I have no idea how a dachshund copes with long walks but I would treat him like an adult - but if he has not been used to regular walks before you got him then build up the length of each walk slowly rather than the number of walks.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

My 4 year old mini daxie isn't a big lover of exercise, she tires very quickly and struggles to keep up with my other dogs. 
Although I do take her on an hour long/2 mile walk, I only take her a few times a week if the weather is nice, else she point blank refuses to walk, and i've often ended up carrying her home in my backpack lol. Mini's may look small but blimey she is heavy! 
So basically, your pup may manage 1 hour walk a day, but i doubt he'd cope with 3...although you never know. But as their legs are so teeny, they have to walk extra fast to keep up.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Id try it and see. I have 2 mini daxie x chi's and after about 6mths I started taking them on longer walks. My 2 seem to have alot of stamina and can walk a long ways (although not as far as one of the Chi's!!)


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Id try it and see. I have 2 mini daxie x chi's and after about 6mths I started taking them on longer walks. My 2 seem to have alot of stamina and can walk a long ways (although not as far as one of the Chi's!!)


Maybe they have the stamina of the chi's lol. Sidney....gosh that boy never stops! So Skye ends up being carried while he is still running around like a nutcase lol.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

DollyGirl08 said:


> So Skye ends up being carried while he is still running around like a nutcase lol.


Id hate to carry Hannah, Ive tried it before and its like carrying an anvil!LOL
Maybe Skye doesnt have as high a hunting drive as mine...Hannah tends to 'walk' 4 times as far as the others coz she has her nose to the ground, trying to flush out prey. Then she has to collapse in a heap several times!!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

catz4m8z said:


> Id hate to carry Hannah, Ive tried it before and its like carrying an anvil!LOL
> Maybe Skye doesnt have as high a hunting drive as mine...Hannah tends to 'walk' 4 times as far as the others coz she has her nose to the ground, trying to flush out prey. Then she has to collapse in a heap several times!!


Lol an anvil is about right! 
I must say, for a daxie, Skye has such a crap nose! She can't find a treat in front of her face half the time lol. She'd be happy with a 30 minute stroll 4-5 times a week, only on warm days. Even on mild days she will refuse to walk and stand there shivering.


----------

